# Fav chaos Legon



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

*Fav chaos Legion*

I've been woundering what the most popular chaos legion is? As I've got 4 chaos legion armies, its a difficult choice. Ended up going for Alpha Legion as I really love the fluff.


----------



## Necoho (Jun 17, 2008)

Alpha Legion hands down.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

Night Lords for me :victory:


----------



## Herger (Dec 6, 2007)

Blood For The Blood God, Skulls For The Skull Throne!!!:suicide::suicide::suicide:


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Thousand Sons.

I just like 'em- and no, I don't own a single TS model.


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

NIGHT LORDS FTW!!!!!
the storys are sooooooo cool

peace out:victory:


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Thousand Sons or Word Bearers. Both have cool background (and yes, they both got screwed over by the Emperor), and nice paint schemes. If it came to those two, Word Bearers.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Iron Within, Iron Without! Iron Warriors for me. Though they were made infamous by their unbalanced rules with the old Codex, they're still very appealing to me. They're probably the only army (other than Necrons) that I can handle painting. 

Katie D


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

Let me see who do I think is the best legion?????????????


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Emperors Children for me. The way they look down on the imperfect legions like the World Eaters is cool. I love the arrogance of Eidolon and especially Lucius. Fulgrim killed Ferrus Mannus, again pretty cool. But, the Legion were flawed themselves, as they fell to Chaos, and there was still a part of Fulgrim that regretted killing Mannus and turning.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Alpha Legion.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

black legion all the way


----------



## Telliphas (Jun 10, 2008)

Death Guard all the way.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Other. Anyhting dedicated to khorne.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Bit of a suprise here, Alpha Legion tied with the World Eatters ( at the moment)


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

i agree with Katie.

"Iron Within, Iron Without!" -Iron Warriors 

and i dont have a single IW either lol. i just love their siege tactics.

xD


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

The Empeor's Children-They had great character (Like Edilion, Lucius, Fabuis Bile, etc), They are a godd painting challenge and they fight with loud noises (could hear something bad coming......Rik Roll to be precise )


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

I voted Thousand Sons, but it is really a three way tie between them, Death Guard, and the Iron Warriors.


----------



## Hashulaman (Apr 9, 2008)

I use to like thopusand sons (still do) but i like black legion the most now because of they are the quntisential chaos legion.


----------



## deusvult (Apr 7, 2008)

Word Bearers, they look awesome, have great fluff, and almost destroyed the Ultrasmurfs. 

I think World Eaters are the most popular though.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

IMO all the legions are cool! I have always loved the Thousand Sons and the Night Lords. I loved my old Word Bearers army (when i had lots of daemons) and i really like the Alpha Legion since i read "Legion".

But i think i'll plump for the Thousand Sons still!


----------



## Max fightmaster (Jun 21, 2008)

Word bearers for sure, they hated the emperor before it was cool and all.

And Iron warriors too, hence the avatar.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

I voted the Word Bearers. I like the fluff and the way they present themselves. k:


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Alpha legion.


----------



## Eetion (Mar 19, 2008)

Alpha Legion.... By a long way.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Iron Warriors hands down. i mean what other legion could tear down the defences of the Imperial Palace? they are by far the best and baddest


----------



## Minion_1981 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black Legion all the way, they are so flexible and and they are black and gold, sweet colors =p

OH and Abbadon is a bad ass


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thousand Sons, no contest.


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

Cast my vote for Papa Nurgle

He's just such a nice guy


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Apostles ftw! Word bearers of course


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, I should plump for good old Fulgrim and his boys, but I play Black Legion as I love the variation they can employ... Go Despoiler!!!


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Iron Within, Iron Without!!!!!

Iron Warriors of course, they are awsome! 
I dont like the Alpha Legion paint sheme...Night Lord dont have enough heavy weapons...Word Bearer have too much daemons...Emperor Childrens are cool, World Eaters too...i hate to paint Nurgle...and i dont like magic powers...and i hate the "generic" armys(Ultramarines, Black Legion, Biel-Tan, Leviathan(tyranids), Goffs, T'au...)


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Got to be Alpharius and his mob.

I'm not even convinced they are chaos, just misunderstood.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Thousand Sons, Just because they have Egyptian Rage (if you don't get this joke then tough luck)


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Alpha Legion :victory:

I love the idea of the legion trusting its individual members with looking after their own plots, as well as the way they cause Chaos rather then just storming round with deamons and tanks all the time. It seems more.....well....more like Choas :biggrin:




Tigirus said:


> Thousand Sons, Just because they have Egyptian Rage (if you don't get this joke then tough luck)


This aint the place for abridged jokes


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Another Legion which I think is cool is the Night Lords (their terror tactics make them into a army of BATMAN!!! )


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm for anything dead, rotting and decrepided.nurgles my chaos god.


----------



## Da Once & Future Git (Jun 13, 2008)

Disappointed that Night Lords are last:shok:. Read Lord of the Night (one of the best BL books ever) The Night Lords are the galaxy's ultimate Scapegoats! They were only seeking justice and unity for the galaxy. Their excesses were sanctioned by the Emperor Damn It:ireful2:. 
Otherwise Thousand Sons are very cool!


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i like thousand sons cause they are AWESOME


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Although I like the Night Lords, alot, I dont like them as chaos space marines. 

So, my vote goes to the Word Bearers, who are pretty much the reason there are chaos space marines. Lorgar FTW!


----------



## Eliphas the Scourge (Jun 30, 2008)

Word Bearers FTW. Without them, there would have been no heresy.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Of all those driven to fight against the inherent wrongness that is the Imperium, albeit for the wrong reasons, I find myself most drawn to the Thousand Sons. There's a certain appeal in the tragic villains who are manipulated into becoming what they are. They're like an army of Darth Vaders, if you will, with psychic powers. Magnus the Red was more loyal than most of the Loyalist Primarchs, and yet he's a daemon prince now because of his father's multiple betrayals. First, the Emperor was going to disband the Thousand Sons because there was a fairly good chance that the gene-seed was simply corrupted enough based on Magnus' appearance that they'd potentially become a moral threat. Then, there was the Edict of Nikea, which basically told the Thousand Sons that everything that they stood for was fundamentally wrong. Third, the Emperor builds the Golden Throne with the intent of wiring Magnus into it to control the webway gate that the Emperor has been tinkering with in his vaults. Fourth, after Magnus uses the greatest power at his disposal to warn his father of the impending war, the Emperor sends, of all his sons, Leman Russ to go 'arrest' Magnus. Prospero, an enlightened, paradise world, burns.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Up until 'Legion' I'd have happily told you it was the Alpha Legion.

I've so very disapointed with what was done with/to them, words can not describe it. 

So, I chose the Night Lords. I like the ones who are renegade/Chaos without really being _too_ Chaos and daemon-infested and cartoonishly evil.

Not that the Night Lords aren't cartoonishly evil, they're just cartoonishly evil in a way I can understand a little better than the others, i guess.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

ACoz said:


> Up until 'Legion' I'd have happily told you it was the Alpha Legion.
> 
> I've so very disapointed with what was done with/to them, words can not describe it.
> 
> ...


They're like Batman, but happen to kill people for shits and giggles. What's not to like?


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

The whole Alpharius/Omegon thing was really weak, in my opinion.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

World Eaters.


----------



## daigawn (Sep 28, 2007)

The best legion is the Alpha Legion. The Hydra sees you when your sleeping and controls you when your awake. They know if youve been bad or good so be bad for badness sake. 


ALPHARIUS LIVES!


----------



## caljrow (Jun 30, 2008)

well seen as ive got a world eater army is gotta go with khorne


----------



## fearlessgod (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmmm... Let's see... I'd have to go with Iron Warriors. Great backround, cool paint scheme and lots of heavy weapons. What's not to like? 

~fearlessgod~


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

It has to be the Emperors Children. They didn't even take part of the siege of the Emperors palace, instead killing a million people and rendering them down into drugs!


----------



## Firstborn (Jun 23, 2008)

World Eaters and Word Bearers Hands down

World Eaters ownage at melee and their berserkers OWN

Word Bearers Unholy Crusaders Of Chaos coolesy dawn of war chaos space marine legion

eliphas is a nice sane shame out the IG commander chaos lord


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Tough Choice I like most of them alot.

Alpha Legion just because of the sneaky nature of them and the cultists that they used to have.

The first time I read the bit of fluff about them repainting their armour into Ultramarines colours to ambush them, I laughed so hard......


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

hm... Iron Warriors and World Eaters are my fav... but i think i might go with IW.


----------

